# gps help



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

My gps is always "searching for gps" and never gets a lock. Anyone know of a fix or having similar issues?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

For me, I enable use wireless networks, use gps satellites automatic assisted gps

Seems like mine only works with all three on


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have all three on. This is a new problem for my phone and no idea as to cause. Think it may be hardware though.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> I have all three on. This is a new problem for my phone and no idea as to cause. Think it may be hardware though.


 What rom are you coming from? You might have to flash the c m 7 gps fix

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

It started the last update of miui and carried onto the current build. Based on cm7 so I could try that.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

So you went to 1.9 .9 from 1.8 .19 is that correct? And your gps was working on 1.8 .19? By the sound of your reply it sounds like you never flashed the gps fix which is required for gps to work on miui as well as all other cm 7 bassed roms

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I tried the gps fix and no luck. I actually performed an sbf and started from scratch this go around. Mind putting up a link for the gpsfix zip just to make sure I have the right one for the x?


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/cyanogenmod/29631-cm4dx-gps-fix.html

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea that's the one I used. Followed instructions to the letter and its still a no go. Guess maybe my gps hardware finally crapped out. I will sbf back to 340 tomorrow and test it in a clean uprooted state and go from there. Thanks for the help.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

No problem. Let me know how it goes

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Definately hardware. I tried a clean sbf of both 340 and 602 with same results. Taking it in today....unrooted 602....so sad looking.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww well that sucks. Well at least the mistery is solved

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

New (refirb) X up and running miui. Sbf'ed back to 340 then straight to 1.9.9.1. No gpsfix.zip or anything got 10/10 satellites locked on my phone in the house! New X also overclocks much better so all around win. Thanks for everyone that helped.


----------

